# Lubing My Lathe (pm 1440)



## GTO Kroh (Mar 1, 2015)

What do I lube these with?    And how.   I just got the lathe.   I know way oil for the bed   but this is a whole new animal compared to my old 1942 south bend.


Also what do I use when changing oil in the headstock, gearbox,and the carriage gear box?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 1, 2015)

3 in one if  you can get it, 10 wt non detergent if you can get that. Put the spout on the ball, press and sqeeze.


----------



## randyc (Mar 1, 2015)

Mobil "Vactra" for the ways, SAE 10 non-detergent for everything else as Mr. Bredehoft recommended.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

Should be the similar if not the same:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/best-oil-for-fill-holes-on-pm1236.31455/#post-268031




darkzero said:


> On my PM1236, the oils/lubes I use are:
> 
> Vactra #2 for the ways & ball oilers on the carriage, cross slide, compound slide, & tailstock
> 
> ...


----------



## 18w (Mar 1, 2015)

If the machine is new or if you do not know if the previous owner changed the gearbox and headstock oil, I would do so after running the machine to warm it up. Some Asian machines leave the factory less than squeaky clean inside. If the machine is new you will want to anyway. There will always be a chance of contaminants from break in.


----------



## basildoug10 (Mar 7, 2015)

randyc said:


> Mobil "Vactra" for the ways, SAE 10 non-detergent for everything else as Mr. Bredehoft recommended.



Hi all, why do you recommend " non detergent" is there a problem with detergent oil. I have been using automotive oil on my small Chinese 3 in 1 lathe for a year or so.  Am I making a mistake here?

Regards Basil


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2015)

Detergent oil/automotive engine oil are designed to suspend/hold the "dirty" particles in the oil so they can then get passed through a filter to filter the particles out of the oil. Most smaller machinery do not have filters so you want the "dirty" particles to settle to the bottom so they don't constantly get ran through the system. Then the particles would get flushed out when the oil is changed. You really should be using non-detergent or hydraulic oil.


----------



## dracozny (Mar 7, 2015)

generic hydraulic oil is what many have used for these parts. vactra or sunnocco for the ways


----------



## basildoug10 (Mar 9, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Detergent oil/automotive engine oil are designed to suspend/hold the "dirty" particles in the oil so they can then get passed through a filter to filter the particles out of the oil. Most smaller machinery do not have filters so you want the "dirty" particles to settle to the bottom so they don't constantly get ran through the system. Then the particles would get flushed out when the oil is changed. You really should be using non-detergent or hydraulic oil.


Well, thanks for that info. I certainly learned something about oil now. I will be changing the oil before I use the lathe again. Thank you most kindly.
Regards Basil


----------



## darkzero (Mar 9, 2015)

basildoug10 said:


> Well, thanks for that info. I certainly learned something about oil now. I will be changing the oil before I use the lathe again. Thank you most kindly.
> Regards Basil


No problem. You're probably not subject to any significant damage in so little time. It doesn't mean you shouldn't use the lathe until you change the oil but the next time you change the oil, use non-detergent or hydraulic oil.


----------



## ariscats (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a question that may be answered already but i would appreciate an answer to this specific
situation.
My lathe is a Romanian make ARAD 320x750mm.She includes a pump for oil circulation and an oil filter
(cleanable, not with disposable cartridge). Also a glass flow indicator.The manufacturer suggests something
like SAE 30.The previous owner used 15W-40 motor oil and the sump holds something like 16 lt,about3.,5 gallons, and not so
easy to drain.I am confused with all talking about detergents in motor oil but from what i understood,
it was mainly for machines without filters and with bronze(or babbit) bearings and components.The question
is:Shall i continue using motor oil or i have to drain and flush the head stock.Only ball bearings are used
throughout the gearbox.Any answer will be highly appreciated but even more an answer with the thinking
behind it. Thanks in advance.
Ariscats


----------



## ariscats (Apr 21, 2015)

I should have thanked on response.........maybe


----------



## kingmt01 (May 5, 2015)

Of it calls for 30 I wouldn't use 40 in it. If it was just splashing on the gears it wouldn't matter much. 40 causes more friction them 30 but in this application you'd never notice it. A car you might get a mile less on you gallon of gas. Probably more like a tenth of a mile. The only concern I'd have is that a barring clearance is to tight to show enough oil to move past it. The 15W only means it has been treated for winter so it can move faster then untreated oil. 15 isn't very much additive. Smaller the number the more additive. Me personally I wouldn't worry about it till you went to change it. If it was filtered I'm not sure I'd ever change it. The great mysteries and misconceptions of oil. For something billions of years old & used every day there isn't many people that know much about it. I'm still learning myself & find the more I learn the less I know.


----------



## ariscats (May 5, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> Of it calls for 30 I wouldn't use 40 in it. If it was just splashing on the gears it wouldn't matter much. 40 causes more friction them 30 but in this application you'd never notice it. A car you might get a mile less on you gallon of gas. Probably more like a tenth of a mile. The only concern I'd have is that a barring clearance is to tight to show enough oil to move past it. The 15W only means it has been treated for winter so it can move faster then untreated oil. 15 isn't very much additive. Smaller the number the more additive. Me personally I wouldn't worry about it till you went to change it. If it was filtered I'm not sure I'd ever change it. The great mysteries and misconceptions of oil. For something billions of years old & used every day there isn't many people that know much about it. I'm still learning myself & find the more I learn the less I know.


Thank  you very much.Your opinion enhances what i already suspected.It seems lubrication includes some Black magic together with the additives LOL


----------



## kingmt01 (May 6, 2015)

ariscats said:


> Thank  you very much.Your opinion enhances what i already suspected.It seems lubrication includes some Black magic together with the additives LOL


 
Just well keep secrects. If you think motor oil is confusing try figuring out gasoline.  & your welcome.


----------

